# Snapper lt2042 mulching problem



## HOOKEDONSONICS (May 6, 2010)

I Have An '08 Snapper Lt2042 Model #2690578 That Came With The Standard Blades. I Had A Hard Time Finding A Mulch Cover For The
42" Deck, But Finally Got It. So Then I Needed The Mulching Blades. I Had A Hard Time Finding Them As Well. So I Got In Touch With The Snapper Tech Department And They Came Up P/n 1732374. The Blades I Wanted Were The Gator Type, But No Such Blade Is Made For My Tractor. So, I Got The Blades Recommended And Now My Tractor Is Ready To Mulch.

The Problem I'm Having... They Leave A Swath Of Uncut Grass Approx. 3"-4" Wide. The Uncut Swath Of Grass Is About 4" From Centerline To The Inside Of The Right Blade Shaft. There Are No Obstructions And The Two Blades Appear To Be The Same. I've Been Trying To Figure This Out Since Last Season And The Only Thing Is To Swap The Blades To The Opposite Side. I've Tried To Get The Ninja Blades But The Tech Guy Was Unsure Of The Part Number...i Am Going To Swap The Blades To The Opposite Side To See If The Uncut Grass Follows The Blade.... Any Ideas ??

Thanks
James


----------

